# Family grows 113-pound jackfruit in back yard



## Robert59 (May 16, 2020)

An Indian man is seeking Guinness World Records recognition for a 113.3-pound jackfruit that grew in his family's back yard.

Johnkutty, a resident of Edamulakkal, Kollam, said his family found one of the jackfruit growing in their back yard was unusually large, and they determined the 38-inch-long fruit weighed a staggering 113.3 pounds.


https://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2020/0...d-jackfruit-in-back-yard/8591589467504/?sl=16


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2020)

Never heard of a jackfruit before but that certainly must be a huge one!


----------



## In The Sticks (May 17, 2020)

THAT story will get passed down through the generations, huh?


----------



## danielk (May 18, 2020)

That thing is freak!


----------



## RadishRose (May 18, 2020)

I bought a thick slice of well-wrapped jackfruit once. It smells a little funny, but the inside tasted good. I have never noticed it before nor since, in my usual supermarkets.


----------



## Pinky (May 18, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I bought a thick slice of well-wrapped jackfruit once. It smells a little funny, but the inside tasted good. I have never noticed it before nor since, in my usual supermarkets.


I see jackfruit in Asian and West Indian grocery marts, but have never tasted it.


----------



## hellomimi (Jun 16, 2020)

I remember back home in Manila, we had a jackfruit tree outside and it smelled heavenly when the fruits were ripening. Our nanny had to cover them with jute sacks to keep the birds from pecking at them. 

Did y'all know the seeds are edible when boiled? They're good and taste like boiled sweet potatoes.


----------



## Mahatma (Jun 16, 2020)

i generally leave India the first week of April as it is getting way too hot for my delicate Scottish skin, but where i live the jackfruits are not near ripe then, but further south they ripen earlier, i have a photo somewhere of me flexing my muscles holding one just over 50 lbs and that was a monster... to me anyway, previously i had never heard of them, they are both a fruit and a vegetable depending on how they are used, they also grow weirdly, perhaps out of the trunk or a thick branch, at the thick part of the branch, where as most fruits grow at the end of the branches...


----------

